# Billinge Hospital



## john (Oct 4, 2005)

*Hazards:* security patrolling, a seperate portable type building at one end seems to be still in use.
*Recommended? :* yes

*Webpage(s) :* http://home.btconnect.com/Hydraulic-Pneuma/billinge/billinge1.html
http://urbandesertion.squarespace.com/billinge-maternity-hospital/

Opened in 1906 as the Wigan Poor Law Union Infirmary. Later a General Hospital, with Maternity unit added 1968. 

Spook and I made a return trip to Billinge Hospital recently. We had been previously with Lillimouse but only explored the modern section. Afterwards I found this picture on the Internet.
View attachment 6



and comparing an old map with a satellite image discovered that all this old section still remained within the later additions.
View attachment 11



On this latest visit we covered most of the main buildings in this older part, exploring the old wards, the psychiatric department was particularly interesting.

A lot of equipment is left behind and there is almost no sign of vandalism.
View attachment 8


View attachment 9



Not the most startling architecture inside but there were a few hidden gems such as this room which was quite hidden away and we almost missed it.
View attachment 10



Security patrol outside and inside apparently, we nearly got caught outside on the way back to the car and had to run. All in all an excellent trip which must be done before it is redeveloped, soon I believe.

A more detailed description and more pictures can be found here:- (sorry, it will be a bit slow without broadband)

http://home.btconnect.com/Hydraulic-Pneuma/billinge/billinge1.html

P.S. This is not an attempt at a web site, there are far better sites already than I could ever achieve so I don’t intend trying. It is just a more detailed trip report stored on a separate web site.

john & Spook


----------



## Jarhead (May 4, 2007)

http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s72/urbanewarfare/Billinge/?start=0


----------

